# Démarrer depuis un G4/350 via un IMAC 24 pouces ?



## Maple leafs (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une solution à mon problème.
J'ai un G4/350 plein de fichiers importants, mais après un déménagement *j'ai perdu le clavier.*

De l'autre côté j'ai un IMAC 24 pouces avec un port *FIREWIRE 800.*
J'ai essayé de pluger les 2 via ce portet en tentant de démarrer le G4 avec le bouton en bas de la tour, mais cela ne fonctionne pas, il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau de l'IMAC.

1) J'ai essayé mon clavier d'IMAC avec le G4 mais cela ne marche pas. Il faudrait que je puisse le faire démarrer en mode cible depuis son clavier d'origine, mais cela suffira-t-il pour le voir apparaître sur le bureau de l'IMAC ?

2) le G4 support l'environnement classic mais je ne sais plus sous quel système il est (10.2 je crois...). Si je le mets en disque de démarrage une fois apparu sur le bureau de l'IMAC, va-t-il démarrer et me retrouverai-je dans son environnement ?

3) Sur les 2 j'ai le port *ETHERNET*, est-ce la solution ? Comment ?

Merci à tous de vos lumières.

Marc


PS : Si cette solution fonctionne, je cherche donc un clavier G4 avec le bouton de démarrage et les 2 ports usb de chaque côté. Je suis sur le Morbihan. L'idéal serait remise en main propre car le port fait aussi cher que le clavier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

La solution est simple si tu as un quelconque clavier USB sous la main (même de PC), ne serait-ce qu'un instant (un prêt suffit donc) : tu le connectes sur le G4 à l'iMac via un câble Firewire 400/800, tu le mets en route (le G4) depuis son bouton de façade, en gardant la touche "T" du clavier enfoncée (garde la enfoncée une quinzaine de secondes après le bong de démarrage si tu n'as pas d'écran, jusqu'à apparition du symbole Firewire à l'écran si tu en as un), puis tu démarres l'iMac. Au terme de sa procédure de démarrage, tu dois voir le disque du G4 monter sur le bureau comme un disque externe Firewire. Si le G4 a plusieurs disques, c'est le disque 0 du contrôleur IDE 0 qui montera. Si ce disque a plusieurs partitions, par contre, elles monteront toutes.

Cela dit, la place de ce sujet n'est pas dans "Classic Mac", il y aurait plusieurs possibilités, mais je pense que la meilleure est le forum des Mac PPC G3/4/5. On déménage.


----------



## Maple leafs (9 Mars 2012)

un grand MERCI de ta prompte réponse...
Cela marche effectivement. J'ai pu donc récupérer mes fichiers sur le disque de l'IMAC.

Maintenant, la plupart de ceux-ci fonctionnent sous l'environnement *CLASSIC* avec un système 9 fonctionnel sur le G4 (plein de fichiers Clarisworks) mais plus pris en charge par *LION*.

Mon disque G4 est sous *10.4.11* donc *TIGER (il me semble que TIGER ne fonctionne pas avec les processeurs INTEL, non ?).

*Dans le menu *disque de démarrage de l'IMAC,* je ne vois pas le système du disque du G4 qui est monté sur le bureau.Ma question est donc la suivante : *

- Comment puis-je forcer à démarrer mon IMAC avec le système 10.4 qui est sur le G4 et que je vois sur le bureau ? Est-ce possible ?

*Merci de ton aide. *
*



Pascal 77 a dit:


> La solution est simple si tu as un quelconque clavier USB sous la main (même de PC), ne serait-ce qu'un instant (un prêt suffit donc) : tu le connectes sur le G4 à l'iMac via un câble Firewire 400/800, tu le mets en route (le G4) depuis son bouton de façade, en gardant la touche "T" du clavier enfoncée (garde la enfoncée une quinzaine de secondes après le bong de démarrage si tu n'as pas d'écran, jusqu'à apparition du symbole Firewire à l'écran si tu en as un), puis tu démarres l'iMac. Au terme de sa procédure de démarrage, tu dois voir le disque du G4 monter sur le bureau comme un disque externe Firewire. Si le G4 a plusieurs disques, c'est le disque 0 du contrôleur IDE 0 qui montera. Si ce disque a plusieurs partitions, par contre, elles monteront toutes.
> 
> Cela dit, la place de ce sujet n'est pas dans "Classic Mac", il y aurait plusieurs possibilités, mais je pense que la meilleure est le forum des Mac PPC G3/4/5. On déménage.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------

En cherchant un peu -beaucoup- sur le forum, j'ai lu cela qui se rapproche fortement de mon problème :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/boot-sur-un-disque-dur-firewire-tiger-avec-leopard-254798.html

Mais les réponses déjà faites n'offrent pas de solution.

Si l'un parmi vous la connaît, je suis preneur.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

10.4 fonctionne sur les Mac Intel depuis la 10.4.7 ou la 10.4.8, de mémoire, mais ton iMac est trop récent pour le faire fonctionner, car les Mac ne peuvent pas démarrer avec un système plus ancien que celui qui est fourni avec d'origine (de plus, sur le G4, c'est un Tiger PPC, pas Intel). Tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est récupérer tes fichiers, mais pour les applications, faut trouver des équivalents sous Lion, pas d'autre possibilité.


----------



## Maple leafs (9 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 10.4 fonctionne sur les Mac Intel depuis la 10.4.7 ou la 10.4.8, de mémoire, mais ton iMac est trop récent pour le faire fonctionner, car les Mac ne peuvent pas démarrer avec un système plus ancien que celui qui est fourni avec d'origine (de plus, sur le G4, c'est un Tiger PPC, pas Intel). Tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est récupérer tes fichiers, mais pour les applications, faut trouver des équivalents sous Lion, pas d'autre possibilité.



J'ai des fichiers très importants sur mon G4 et malheureusement je vais devoir le refaire marcher avec un clavier standard mais surtout un moniteur puisque je ne puis utiliser mon IMAC.

J'ai un port VGA sur le G4 est-ce que je peux le connecter à un écran du monde PC à écran plat, style Apple Cinema Display ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> J'ai des fichiers très importants sur mon G4 et malheureusement je vais devoir le refaire marcher avec un clavier standard mais surtout un moniteur puisque je ne puis utiliser mon IMAC.
> 
> J'ai un port VGA sur le G4 est-ce que je peux le connecter à un écran du monde PC à écran plat, style Apple Cinema Display ?



Si tu peux obtenir un écran en prêt, tu peux ensuite piloter le G4 depuis l'iMac (je fais ça tous les jours avec mon G4 qui est sous 10.5 "server", je le pilote depuis le MBP, et n'allume quasiment jamais son écran). Si tu te fais prêter un écran et un clavier, tu n'auras besoin d'investir que dans un câble ethernet pour relier les deux machines (c'est préférable au WiFi, plus performant, mais celui ci fonctionne aussi).

Dans les préférences système de ton G4 sous Tiger, tu cliques sur "partage", et dans l'onglet "services", tu coches "Apple Remote Desktop" et "Session à distance". Sepuis ton iMac, dans le menu "Aller", tu sélectionne "se connecter au serveur". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu cliques sur le bouton "parcourir". Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre où tu dois voir apparaitre ton G4. La première fois, tu double clique dessus, ça te connecte au G4 comme "invité", mais en haut de la fenêtre apparait un bouton "se connecter comme", tu cliques dessus. Apparait une fenêtre de login, tu te connectes avec le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe *du G4*. Important : tu cliques la case à cocher "Garder ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau", ça simplifiera les connexions ultérieures. à ce niveau, à coté du bouton maintenant devenu "se déconnecter", tu as un autre bouton qui est apparu, qui s'appelle "partage d'écran. Tu cliques dessus, et sous tes yeux ébahi, l'écran de ton G4 s'affiche dans une fenêtre sur l'iMac. Dès lors que la souris est positionnée sur la fenêtre, le curseur du G4 suit les mouvements de la souris de l'iMac, et le clavier de l'iMac agit sur le G4 (là, en exemple, l'écran d'un l'iBook G4 sous Tiger dans une fenêtre de l'écran de mon MBP sous Snow Leopard).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois j'aurais plusieurs questions qui me taraudent l'esprit par rapport à ce que tu as écrit. Si tu pouvais m'éclairer ce serait vraiment super.
> 
> 1) Le G4 une fois partagé via Ethernet (en trouvant un écran et un clavier) pourra-t-il être éteint à tout moment et une fois rallumé réapparaître sur le bureau de l'IMAC sans devoir tout refaire ?



Tu peux éteindre le G4 depuis l'iMac, mais pour t'y connecter de nouveau, il faut l'allumer depuis son bouton de démarrage, repasser par le menu "Aller", cependant, si tu as bien coché la case "enregistrer dans mon trousseau &#8230;", tu n'as ensuite qu'à double-cliquer sur l'icône du G4 puis cliquer sur le bouton "partage d'écran". Une fois que tout est paramétré sur le G4 et que tu as réussi la première connexion, tu n'as plus besoin d'avoir écran, clavier et souris dessus, le seul bouton dont tu aies besoin est le bouton de démarrage en façade de la machine.



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 2) Si oui cela suppose de ne jamais débrancher le câble Ethernet ?



Ben oui, du moins il doit être branché tant que tu veux te servir du G4 !



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 3) Idem, si le G4 je l'éteins ou si j'éteins les 2 machines, vont-elles se synchroniser au démarrage de l'IMAC ?



Non (voir réponse question 1)



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 4) La fenêtre du G4 peut-elle est agrandie plein écran sous le système de l'IMAC afin d'y travailler ?



La fenêtre de l'écran du G4 prend la taille correspondant à la résolution paramétrée pour le G4, dans mon exemple du post précédent, l'écran de mon MBP (un Apple Cinema Display de 20 pouces) est en 1680x1050, et l'iBook, lui, est en 1024x768. Je n'ai pas essayé d'agrandir la fenêtre, pour ma part, je préfère travailler comme ça (je bosse avec deux écrans, l'ACD et l'écran interne du MBP en "bureau étendu", et lorsque je travaille sur le G4, je passe sa fenêtre sur l'un ou l'autre des écrans de mon MBP en fonction des besoins).



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 5) Si les drivers sont présent comme dans tout système, je suppose que je pourrais imprimer depuis la fenêtre du G4 pour peu que mon imprimante soit compatible ? Elle l'est, car ancienne.



Non, pour utiliser ton imprimante (connectée à l'iMac) depuis le G4, tu devras la partager sur l'iMac et installer son pilote sur le G4, tes impressions depuis le G4 passeront par le réseau aussi. En ce qui me concerne, je n'utilise pas mes imprimantes depuis le G4, mais ma fille, qui a aussi deux Mac, elle se sert de mes imprimantes depuis ses machines sans problème, et en WiFi, pour ce qui la concerne.



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 6) Peut-on depuis la fenêtre du G4 (comme sur ta photo) faire un glisser-déposé vers un disque en réseau pour y copier des fichiers ?



Là, faut tester, je n'ai jamais essayé, vu que le troisième volume que tu vois sur le bureau de mon MBP (celui avec une pomme sur l'icône) est en fait mon dossier utilisateur du G4, qui monte, lui, automatiquement au démarrage du MBP (sauf si j'oublie d'allumer le G4 avant, mais dans ce cas, il me prévient, et j'en suis quitte pour le monter manuellement après avoir démarré le G4 :rateau 



			
				Maple leafs a dit:
			
		

> 7) Un clavier et un écran de PC suffiront-ils pour faire mes manip ? Pour peu qu'il soit doté d'un port VGA.



Je pense que oui (l'écran, c'est certain), et le clavier, même si ça peut être un peu acrobatique, ça devrait le faire, tu n'en auras de toute façon que très peu besoin, et une seule fois. Si tu n'as pas de caractères exotiques dans tes identifiants et mots de passe, ça devrait être simple, pour les caractères accentués, il faudra sans doute que tu regarde où ils sont placés sur le clavier de ton Mac pour utiliser les touches correspondantes sur le clavier du PC, mais si tu utilise ton identifiant simplifié et que tu as respecté la règle "pas de caractères accentués et tout en minuscules dans les mots de passe tapés en aveugle", tu n'auras aucune difficulté en principe.

Pour te donner une idée de mon installation, vois ce post dans un sujet du bar (<- clic), là, l'écran du G4 (à gauche) est allumé, mais ce n'est que pour la photo, il est éteint 90% du temps (les 10% restant, c'est quand j'ai un thread lourd qui tourne sur le MBP, alors j'allume l'écran, et j'utilise le G4 pour surfer en attendant que le MBP ai fini son boulot.


----------



## Maple leafs (11 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup de tous ces renseignements Pascal77, j'espère qu'ils seront profitables ou tous ceux qui sont dans mon cas.
Je fais les tests dès jeudi (j'ai un écran en un clavier), et je reviens pour le résultat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de tous ces renseignements Pascal77, j'espère qu'ils seront profitables ou tous ceux qui sont dans mon cas.
> Je fais les tests dès jeudi (j'ai un écran en un clavier), et je reviens pour le résultat.



Ah, tiens, au fait, si, lors du montage en réseau du disque du G4 sur le bureau de l'iMac, tu as stocké le MdP dans ton trousseau, si tu ajoutes ce disque dans l'onglet "démarrage" des prefs système "comptes" (en sélectionnant ton compte, of course), il montera automatiquement sur le bureau au démarrage de l'iMac, si le G4 est démarré avant lui (pas besoin qu'une session soit ouverte sur le G4), et tu n'auras pas besoin de saisir de MdP pour ouvrir le fenêtre "partage d'écran".


----------



## Maple leafs (17 Mars 2012)

Je reviens donc...

- J'ai réinstallé complètement le système 10.4.3 sur mon G4.
- Ensuite j'ai suivi toute la procédure que tu m'as décrite. *Seul hic je bloque au niveau du mot de passe du G4.

*J'arrive jusque là. Mais il ne s'agit pas de*  "se connecter au serveur"* dans la fenêtre de l'IMAC, mais *'partager l'écran"*.

Malgré tout le MDP est demandé et celui donné sur le G4 lors de l'installation de 10.4.3 ne passe pas... :-(
J'ai essayé aussi bien en AZERTY qu'en QWERTY...

Je suis entrain de réinstaller à nouveau tout le système et mettre un mot de passe basique à deux lettres.

J'ai bien tenté de faire la procédure décrite chez APPLE. C'est-à-dire depuis le CD d'installation aller dans "réinitialiser le mot de passe", *mais le disque de démarrage du G4 est grisé !*

Quelque chose a du m'échapper. Je réinstalle le système sur le G4 et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Maple leafs (17 Mars 2012)

Cela ne fonctionne pas...
Voici les copies d'écrans dans l'ordre.

*Côté G4 *:

Le disque à été reformaté puis j'y ai installé 10.4.3
- A l'ouverture de session j'ai bien le nom d'utilisateur : FC et un mot de passe à rentrer.
- Dans les paramètres *PARTAGES*, les cases *APPLE REMOTE DESTOP* et *SESSION A DISTANCE* sont bien cochées.

*Côté IMAC :*

Dans le menu *ALLER* et *SE CONNECTER AU SERVEUR* j'ai l'écran suivant :





Ce qui prouve que les deux ordinateurs sont bien connectés l'un à l'autre.

*Ensuite, après un double clic sur le G4 j'ai l'écran suivant :*





Donc totalement vierge du fameux bouton *SE CONNECTER COMME* en haut de la barre par contre j'ai bien le partage d'écran qui me demande un mot de passe et si je rentre celui de ma session G4, j'ai le message suivant :





Je suis preneur de toute idée...

Merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Alors, d'abord, commence par me mettre à jour ce vilain 10.4.3, la bonne version, c'est 10.4.11 !

Ensuite, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre ce qui se passe : tu as bien pensé à entrer aussi le nom d'utilisateur du G4, avant de saisir son mot de passe ? Parce que si tu saisis le mot de passe de session du G4 avec le nom d'utilisateur de la session de l'iMac (qui est proposé par défaut), forcément, ça ne fonctionne pas !



> Donc totalement vierge du fameux bouton *SE CONNECTER COMME* en haut de la barre



Ben normal, ce bouton, tu ne l'as que si tu es connecté en tant qu'invité, pas si tu es déjà connecté comme "utilisateur référencé". À ce stade, tu n'as besoin que du bouton "partage d'écran".


----------



## Maple leafs (17 Mars 2012)

Alors, d'abord, commence par me mettre à jour ce vilain 10.4.3, la bonne version, c'est 10.4.11 !

=====> Impossible car mon G4/350 n'est pas pourvu d'AirPort donc je ne peux faire les mises à jours. Je ne pense pas que cela soit important pour mon souci actuel.

Ensuite, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre ce qui se passe : tu as bien pensé à entrer aussi le nom d'utilisateur du G4, avant de saisir son mot de passe ? Parce que si tu saisis le mot de passe de session du G4 avec le nom d'utilisateur de la session de l'iMac (qui est proposé par défaut), forcément, ça ne fonctionne pas !

=====> Bien sûr, j'ai rentré l'utilisateur et le MDP du G4 avec le message d'erreur que tu sais.

Ben normal, ce bouton, tu ne l'as que si tu es connecté en tant qu'invité, pas si tu es déjà connecté comme "utilisateur référencé". À ce stade, tu n'as besoin que du bouton "partage d'écran".

========> En effet, alors je suis en utilisateur référencé mais rejeté au mot de passe.
J'ai changé celui-ci sur le G4 dans les préférences système/comptes, deux fois. J'ai relancé la machine, rentré le MDP de session, cela a marché mais pas côté IMAC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Alors, d'abord, commence par me mettre à jour ce vilain 10.4.3, la bonne version, c'est 10.4.11 !
> 
> =====> Impossible car mon G4/350 n'est pas pourvu d'AirPort donc je ne peux faire les mises à jours. Je ne pense pas que cela soit important pour mon souci actuel.



Mais si, tu peux, tu as bien l'Airport sur l'iMac, il te suffit de partager la connexion de l'iMac via ethernet ! Je ne suis pas complètement persuadé que ça n'ait pas de rapport avec ton problème, mais bon 



Maple leafs a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre ce qui se passe : tu as bien pensé à entrer aussi le nom d'utilisateur du G4, avant de saisir son mot de passe ? Parce que si tu saisis le mot de passe de session du G4 avec le nom d'utilisateur de la session de l'iMac (qui est proposé par défaut), forcément, ça ne fonctionne pas !
> 
> =====> Bien sûr, j'ai rentré l'utilisateur et le MDP du G4 avec le message d'erreur que tu sais.



Vu d'ici, ce n'est pas évident, j'ai vu pire, alors autant poser la question. 



Maple leafs a dit:


> Ben normal, ce bouton, tu ne l'as que si tu es connecté en tant qu'invité, pas si tu es déjà connecté comme "utilisateur référencé". À ce stade, tu n'as besoin que du bouton "partage d'écran".
> 
> ========> En effet, alors je suis en utilisateur référencé mais rejeté au mot de passe.
> J'ai changé celui-ci sur le G4 dans les préférences système/comptes, deux fois. J'ai relancé la machine, rentré le MDP de session, cela a marché mais pas côté IMAC.



Bon, alors essaie ceci : depuis le G4, tu crées deux extraits, un avec le nom d'utilisateur et un avec le mot de passe. Tu montes le disque du G4 sur l'iMac (ou tu utilise une clé USB au pire pour le transfert), tu passes ces extraits sur l'iMac, et tu les utilises pour saisir nom et mot de passe de session depuis l'iMac (c'est la méthode que j'utilise pour passer les clés WPA de 63 caractères aléatoire qui protège mon réseau WiFi sur les 5 portables de la maison, ça fonctionne très bien).


----------



## Maple leafs (18 Mars 2012)

La mise à jour 10.4.11 n'a rien changé, le problème reste le même.

Je tente ta deuxième solution mais qu'appelles-tu faire un extrait ? Je me souviens  qu'il y avait des petits fichiers textes à créer qui s'ouvraient avec Aperçu avec une icône dentelée autour. C'est ça ? Comment on le créé ?

Je doute fort quand même que cela résolve mon souci car l'identifiant de session a 2 lettres et le MdP : 4.
De plus, aucunes lettres du clavier QWERTY et que des lettres minuscules.

Qu'est-ce qui me rejette au mot de passe, bon sang...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Je tente ta deuxième solution mais qu'appelles-tu faire un extrait ? Je me souviens  qu'il y avait des petits fichiers textes à créer qui s'ouvraient avec Aperçu avec une icône dentelée autour. C'est ça ? Comment on le créé ?



Tu ouvre une fenêtre d'identification sur le G4 (celles ou on te demande de t'identifier comme administrateur). Tu tapes le nom de session, puis tu fais un double clic dessus (ou un triple s'il comporte un ou des espaces) pour le sélectionner, et à la souris, un drag'n drop sur le bureau, et hop, voilà un extrait. Ensuite, tu renouvelles l'opération avec le mot de passe de session, et hop, un second extrait.

Pour utiliser ces extraits, c'est l'opération inverse : quand on te demande le nom de session, tu cliques dans la zone de saisie pour y voir le curseur clignotant, et tu chopes l'extrait à la souris, et tu le lâches sur la zone de saisie (tu lâches le bouton quand la dite zone s'encadre de bleu). Pareil pour le mot de passe.


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2012)

Si vraiment ça ne fonctionne pas, tu pourrais utiliser VineServer qui fonctionne parfaitement depuis des lustres et toujours parfaitement avec Mac Os10.4


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas trop suivi la discussion, mais pour acceder à un autre ordinateur sous Mac OS X pour moi cela a été super simple :

Partage de la connexion web de mon iMac 21.5" (Branché par ethernet) connexion partagée 
via Wi-Fi à mon iMac Tournesol 15" doté d'une carte AirPort

J'ai crée un réseau de partage entre mes deux iMacs (Securisé, oeuf corse !)

Partage > Partage de fichiers > sur l'iMac 21.5" "Se connecter comme" et j'ai accès à mon Tournesol ... 

Je fais ça, vu que le port ethernet est apparament HS, et OS X 10.2 ne prends pas en charge le codage Wi-Fi WPA-PSK. Et je peux en même temps déposer des fichiers dans mon Tournesol via Wi-Fi !


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ouvre une fenêtre d'identification sur le G4 (celles ou on te demande de t'identifier comme administrateur). Tu tapes le nom de session, puis tu fais un double clic dessus (ou un triple s'il comporte un ou des espaces) pour le sélectionner, et à la souris, un drag'n drop sur le bureau, et hop, voilà un extrait. Ensuite, tu renouvelles l'opération avec le mot de passe de session, et hop, un second extrait.
> 
> Pour utiliser ces extraits, c'est l'opération inverse : quand on te demande le nom de session, tu cliques dans la zone de saisie pour y voir le curseur clignotant, et tu chopes l'extrait à la souris, et tu le lâches sur la zone de saisie (tu lâches le bouton quand la dite zone s'encadre de bleu). Pareil pour le mot de passe.



Bonjour,

Merci de tes explications très claires.
Après toutes ces manips le problème reste le même : *échec d'authentification du G4 sur l'IMAC.
*
Comme sur les copies d'écrans, je le vois sur le réseau, je ne suis pas connecté en tant qu'invité comme tu le soulignes et je suis rejeté soit au login qui comporte 2 lettres, soit au mot de passe qui en a 4.

N'y aurait-il pas un problème de droit sur le G4 ? J'ai mis pourtant tous les droits à l'ADMIN.

N'y a-t-il pas une possibilité de squeezer l'authentification depuis l'IMAC ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop suivi la discussion, mais pour acceder à un autre ordinateur sous Mac OS X pour moi cela a été super simple :
> 
> Partage de la connexion web de mon iMac 21.5" (Branché par ethernet) connexion partagée
> via Wi-Fi à mon iMac Tournesol 15" doté d'une carte AirPort
> ...



Eh bien justement si nous en sommes là c'est parce que mon G4/350 ne possède pas de carte Airport 
Merci de ton aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Si vraiment ça ne fonctionne pas, tu pourrais utiliser VineServer qui fonctionne parfaitement depuis des lustres et toujours parfaitement avec Mac Os10.4



Je suis allé jeter un oeil sur le site, c'est un VNC. Mais cette application est à installer sur le G4 qui est en 10.4 ou sur l'IMAC qui est en 10.7 ?
Je rappelle que les deux ordis sont connectés désormais en Ethernet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Bon, on va résumer : 

1) Essaie de monter le disque dur du G4 sur l'iMac, ça tu peux le faire ? Si oui, normalement, à l'appui sur le bouton "partage d'écran", il ne doit plus te demander de t'identifier (en tous cas, c'est ce qu'il fait chez moi, le disque dur du G4 monte automatiquement au démarrage sur le bureau de mon MBP, lorsque je clique sur le partage d'écran, il m'affiche l'écran du G4 dans une fenêtre sans rien me demander d'autre).

2) Concernant la réponse d'iMacounet (qui a raison), c'est ton iMac qui a une carte Airport, donc ce que tu dois faire, c'est partager l'internet que l'iMac reçoit via "Airport" vers le G4 "via ethernet" !


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, on va résumer :
> 
> 1) Essaie de monter le disque dur du G4 sur l'iMac, ça tu peux le faire ? Si oui, normalement, à l'appui sur le bouton "partage d'écran", il ne doit plus te demander de t'identifier (en tous cas, c'est ce qu'il fait chez moi, le disque dur du G4 monte automatiquement au démarrage sur le bureau de mon MBP, lorsque je clique sur le partage d'écran, il m'affiche l'écran du G4 dans une fenêtre sans rien me demander d'autre).
> 
> 2) Concernant la réponse d'iMacounet (qui a raison), c'est ton iMac qui a une carte Airport, donc ce que tu dois faire, c'est partager l'internet que l'iMac reçoit via "Airport" vers le G4 "via ethernet" !



*Avancement de la situation (on va y arriver)* 

&#8226; Le G4 n'apparaît sur le bureau de l'IMAC *que* si il est en cible via Firewire pas avec Ethernet...
J'ai relancé mon IMAC et pas de G4 sur le bureau sans le firewire...

Et une fois sur le bureau si je vais dans ALLER/SE CONNECTER AU SERVEUR, il n'y est pas.

Voilà la copie d'écran que j'ai désormais avec Ethernet :





Je suis donc *Utilisateur INVITE connecté*, mais au partage d'écran je suis toujours rejeté au mot de passe. 
&#8226; Par contre en cliquant sur FC qui est le nom de mon disque G4 j'accède à celui-ci sans problème sauf que si je lance des applis qui tournaient sous OS9, le lancement est sous l'environnement de l'IMAC et là ca fonctionne pas bien sûr...
Je veux vraiment avoir le partage d'écran qui me permettra de tout lancer (surtout une appli sous OS9) dans cette fenêtre.

J'ai tenté malgré cela de changer le mot de passe sur le menu précédent : Clic sur *SE CONNECTER COMME*, puis *MODIFIER MOT DE PASSE.*

Cela modifie bien le MDP de connection du G4 (je l'ai rebooté), mais toujours rejeté au MDP sur l'IMAC même quelques secondes après que celui-ci ait été changé 
Je précise bien que je rentre le MDP du G4 
De toute façon à ce stade j'ai tenté toutes les solutions possibles.

&#8226; Au sujet du menu pour le partage de la connection de l'IMAC, mon menu déroulant sous Lion, me propose que *WI-FI* et pas *AIRPORT*. Néanmoins les 2 sont liés puisqu'après test je peux me connecter  internet depuis le G4 grâce au WI-FI de l'IMAC.

Qu'est-ce qui bloque donc pour le partage d'écran car le souci est bien là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


>  Au sujet du menu pour le partage de la connection de l'IMAC, mon menu déroulant sous Lion, me propose que *WI-FI* et pas *AIRPORT*. Néanmoins les 2 sont liés puisqu'après test je peux me connecter  internet depuis le G4 grâce au WI-FI de l'IMAC.



WiFi et Airport, c'est la même chose ! Au début Apple avait appelé le WiFi sur Mac "Airport", ils semblent donc revenir, depuis Lion, à l'appellation générale :mouais:



Maple leafs a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui bloque donc pour le partage d'écran car le souci est bien là...



En fait, ce qui bloque, ce n'est pas le partage d'écran, mais bien le partage "tout court" à priori.

Sur le G4, dans "Préférences système" -> "Partage", tu as bien ça ?


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> WiFi et Airport, c'est la même chose ! Au début Apple avait appelé le WiFi sur Mac "Airport", ils semblent donc revenir, depuis Lion, à l'appellation générale :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Exactement... Voilà ma copie d'écran :*





Comment se fait que je puisse voir le G4 sur l'IMAC, accéder à tous les fichiers, mais ne pas pouvoir partager l'écran pour lancer les applis directement depuis le G4 ?
Je suis sûr que ce n'est pas quelque chose de très important qui doit bloquer, une case pas cochée quelque part mais où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> *Exactement... Voilà ma copie d'écran :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dehors des mises à jour de Mac OS, tu as besoin d'internet, sur le G4 ? Si non, supprime le mot de passe de session dessus, et réessaie (en utilisant le nom abrégé d'utilisateur) !


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En dehors des mises à jour de Mac OS, tu as besoin d'internet, sur le G4 ? Si non, supprime le mot de passe de session dessus, et réessaie (en utilisant le nom abrégé d'utilisateur) !



Non je n'ai pas besoin d'internet. 

J'ai donc supprimé le mot de passe côté G4. En fait on ne peut pas le supprimer mais le l'ai laissé en blanc et validé. C'est passé. Y a-t-il un moyen de supprimer le compte admin ?

Mais côté IMAC lors de la demande du mot de passe, il ne veut pas d'une zone blanche !
J'ai donc changé le mdp depuis l'IMAC dans la zone à cet effet et cela me donne toujours l'accès à tout le disque du G4 mais pas d'écran partagé ou je suis rejeté.

Le serpent se mord la queue :rose:


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2012)

Le petit programme dont je parlais s'installe sur le G4.
Tu peux mettre un mot de passe ou non pour le partage d'écran dans le programme et le lancer au démarrage de la machine.


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Le petit programme dont je parlais s'installe sur le G4.
> Tu peux mettre un mot de passe ou non pour le partage d'écran dans le programme et le lancer au démarrage de la machine.



Je l'ai récupéré, tout en anglais.

J'ai essayé cette solution mais je ne comprends pas comment la faire fonctionner. Il y a beaucoup de paramètres
en anglais que je ne maîtrise pas du tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Y a-t-il un moyen de supprimer le compte admin ?



Oui, mais ça suppose la perte du contenu de son dossier "home". La méthode est simple, il suffit de créer un nouveau compte admin, de fermer la session du compte à supprimer, d'en ouvrir une sur le nouveau compte admin, puis, de là, supprimer l'ancien.


----------



## Maple leafs (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ça suppose la perte du contenu de son dossier "home". La méthode est simple, il suffit de créer un nouveau compte admin, de fermer la session du compte à supprimer, d'en ouvrir une sur le nouveau compte admin, puis, de là, supprimer l'ancien.



Je vais tenter cela demain mais je ne pense pas que le problème soit là, car dans tous les cas lors de la création d'une session il veut un mot de passe...


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2012)

Puisque Vine ne te convient pas

Dans le partage, quand tu active ARD






Tu clique bien sur autorisations d'accès ?






- Après, tu clique sur "les visualiseurs VNC peuvent contrôler l'écran&#8230;"
- Là tu mets un mot de passe et c'est celui-là que tu rentre depuis ton iMac


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Ah, mince, tu as raison (mon G4 à moi, il est sous 10.5, réglages différents, et le seul Mac relié au réseau qu'il me reste, c'est mon Pismo, avec sa carte Airport 802.11b, trois fois sur 4, le partage d'écran ne m'affiche qu'un écran noir avec lui), j'avais complètement perdu cette partie de vue !


----------



## Maple leafs (20 Mars 2012)

Merci *Invité* pour tous ces précieux renseignements. En effet rien n'était coché (je n'avais pas encore été jusque là) mais cela ne résoud pas mon problème encore... 

J'ai essayé les même manip qu'avant et suis toujours rejeté mais plus avec le MDP. Le disque montre bien sur le bureau, j'y accède sans problème mais je ne peux pas lancer le partage d'écran qui pour moi est crucial puisque j'ai des vieilles applis qui tournent sous 0S9 (qui est sur le G4).

Voilà donc 4 copies d'écran de ce qui se passe exactement. Peut-être que cela va vous mettre la puce à l'oreille au sujet de ce foutu partage d'écran qui ne se fait pas.

*francois = nom du disque du G4
fc = nom de session*

1- Sur l'IMAC je vois bien le disque avec son nom (*francois*) et la session *fc* avec le home directory.








2) En cliquant sur *francois* je suis connecté sous la session. J'accède à tous le disque mais ne peux lancer les applis car suis dans l'environnement de *Tiger*. De plus, je n'ai pas le *bouton partager l'écran*, pourquoi ne l'ai-je pas ici ?








3) Maintenant je clique sur *fc* (sur la première ligne du premier écran ci-dessus). Donc je suis dans le disque directement. Là j'ai le message *non connecté* et le *bien bouton partage de disque à droite.*








4) Si je clique sur *partage d'écran* et rentre le MDP du G4 avec l'identifiant de session (*fc*). Je ne suis plus rejeté au MDP mais avec ce message...:mouais:





Y voyez-vous plus clair ?


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2012)

C'est le MdP session de fc que tu as mis sur le G4 dans l'onglet : "les visualiseurs VNC peuvent contrôler l'écran avec un mode de passe :" ?


----------



## Maple leafs (20 Mars 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est le MdP session de fc que tu as mis sur le G4 dans l'onglet : "les visualiseurs VNC peuvent contrôler l'écran avec un mode de passe :" ?



OUI.
Pour faciliter toutes mes actions, tous les MDP sont le même à deux lettres (fc).

Par contre si désormais je cliques sur *fc* et que je rentre le MDP *pour le partage d'écran* :

boîte de dialogue : *Saississez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour partager l'écran de 'fc'*

*NOM* : fc
*Mot de passe* : fc

Eh bien cela mouline, mouline, mouline, mouline... 

Même en killant l'appli partage d'écran cela continue de mouliner...La boîte de dialogue reste grisée au-dessus de toutes les fenêtres. Elle ne disparaît que lorsque je reboote.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2012)

C'est sur le G4 ce truc ?
Tu pourrais repasser la MaJ Combo 10.4.11 ?


----------



## Maple leafs (20 Mars 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est sur le G4 ce truc ?
> Tu pourrais repasser la MaJ Combo 10.4.11 ?



Non quand ça mouline c'est sur l'IMAC car je tente de faire l'écran partagé.
Comment ça de "refaire" la MAJ Combo 10.4.11 ?  Je l'ai déjà faite avant de tout faire...


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2012)

Tu ne pourrais pas faire une copie écran de la fenêtre "partage" quand tu clique sur "autorisations d'accès" du G4 ?


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2012)

Ayant eu un deuil dans ma famille je suis moins présent et n'ai pas trop le coeur à venir ici.


L'écran de partage du *G4* est exactement le même que celui que tu as posté ici. Il semble que malgré toutes les explications cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, donc pour l'instant puisque le G4 tourne bien, je vais m'attacher à investir dans un écran et un clavier, tant pis. Au moins je pourrais transférer mes fichiers et les modifier sous *OS9*.

Par contre maintenant j'ai un autre souci côté *IMAC* :

le *G4* est débranché, plus de connection Ethernet avec l'*IMAC* non plus et malgré cela, aléatoirement j'ai une boîte de dialogue qui s'affiche sur l'*IMAC* ! Le WI-FI de l'IMAC n'est pas partagé, je précise.





Et curieusement dans la barre d'en haut, j'ai le logo du *WI-FI* ça c'est normal, mais à côté celui d'*Ethernet*.
Quand je vais dans les préférences réseau, je n'ai pas la possibilité de supprimer Ethernet de la barre des menus... 

Une idée pour ne plus que ce message apparaisse ?? 

Merci à tous de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Je t'avais fait mettre le montage du disque du G4 sur le bureau de l'iMac  dans le démarrage automatique de ta session, tu n'as pas du le supprimer.

Par ailleurs, je pense avoir mis le doigt sur la cause de ton problème de partage d'écran : C'est au niveau de l'iMac, qu'il se situe, pas du G4.

Ton iMac est relié en WiFi à un réseau, et il ne sait pas gérer plusieurs réseaux, donc quand tu fais "Parcourir, il voit bien le G4 via ethernet, mais quand tu cherches à t'y connecter, il essaie de le faire en WiFi (et là, il t'envoie donc un message d'erreur).

Je n'ai pas ce problème, car chez moi, MBP et G4 sont tous deux connectés en ethernet : ma Freebox est reliée à un switch ethernet via une paire de CPL, et les deux machines sont connectées sur le dit switch. Quant aux autres Mac de la maison, eux sont connectés en WiFi directement à la FreeBox, mais tout ça ne fait bien qu'un seul et unique réseau, alors que chez toi, ça en fait deux distincts. Le problème doit venir de là.

Après, comment faire pour que ça marche, c'est une autre histoire, là, je n'ai pas d'idée.


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'avais fait mettre le montage du disque du G4 sur le bureau de l'iMac  dans le démarrage automatique de ta session, tu n'as pas du le supprimer.




Je ne me souviens pas de cette manip, comment fait-on pour le supprimer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Je ne me souviens pas de cette manip, comment fait-on pour le supprimer ?



Tu vas dans prefs system comptes, onglet "démarrage", et tu supprimes la ligne correspondante.


----------



## Maple leafs (22 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu vas dans prefs system comptes, onglet "démarrage", et tu supprimes la ligne correspondante.



Le problème c'est que côté IMAC il n'y absolument aucune appli dans *'ouverture automatique à l'ouverture de la session'*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Et tu es certain de ne pas avoir créé un alias d'un fichier ou dossier quelconque du G4 ?


----------



## Maple leafs (25 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu es certain de ne pas avoir créé un alias d'un fichier ou dossier quelconque du G4 ?



Non seulement je n'ai pas créé d'alias mais il n'y a rien de coché dans l'IMAC dans "partage" ou "réseau".

La boîte de dialogue qui apparaît ne vient *QUE* lorsque je lance Firefox par exemple 
Et ce aléatoirement.

Dans la barre du menu, j'ai l'icone du WI-FI (ce à quoi mon IMAC est relié) mais aussi l'icône Ethernet (ligne grisée : aucune configuration PPPOE n'a été trouvée) ! 

Or, dans 'partage' onglet Ethernet je n'ai pas la possibilité de retirer cette icône, alors que cette fonction est possible pour le WI-FI. Pourquoi ?

Je suis persuadé que cela doit venir de cela, est-ce un bug ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2012)

PPPOE ? c'est dans tes prefs réseau ethernet que ça ne colle pas, PPPOE, c'est PPP over Ethernet, tu devrais avoir "via DHCP" dans ta config ethernet !


----------



## Maple leafs (25 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> PPPOE ? c'est dans tes prefs réseau ethernet que ça ne colle pas, PPPOE, c'est PPP over Ethernet, tu devrais avoir "via DHCP" dans ta config ethernet !



En effet ! Mais je n'ai pas cela...
Voilà le premier écran de mes préférences RESEAU. On voit bien le WI-FI et rien sur ETHERNET.





Sur le second voilà ce qui apparaît dans ma barre de MENU. Pourquoi donc l'icône ETHERNET s'y trouve ?  Et comment puis-je la virer ? Y a-t-il des préférences ETHERNET ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2012)

Clic sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et ajoutes ethernet.


----------



## Maple leafs (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Clic sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et ajoutes ethernet.



Le problème actuel n'est pas de l'ajouter... Cela ne change rien.
Lorsqu'Ethernet n'est pas dans la liste des config réseau (comme sur l'écran plus haut), l'icône ETHERNET est présente dans la barre des menus et impossible de l'enlever. DE plus lorsque je l'ajouter je n'ai pas la case (comme pour le WI-FI) d'apparation de l'icône dans la barre des menus...

Elle ne devrait pas y être pourtant puisque aucune config Ethernet n'est présente...

Comment la virer ?
Y a-t-il une commande via le terminal ?
Si j'arrive à l'enlever je pense que mon problème sera résolu. Enfin j'espère... C'est pénible cette boîte de dialogue qui apparaît sans cesse dès la connection internet activée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> Le problème actuel n'est pas de l'ajouter... Cela ne change rien.
> Lorsqu'Ethernet n'est pas dans la liste des config réseau (comme sur l'écran plus haut), l'icône ETHERNET est présente dans la barre des menus et impossible de l'enlever. DE plus lorsque je l'ajouter je n'ai pas la case (comme pour le WI-FI) d'apparation de l'icône dans la barre des menus...
> 
> Elle ne devrait pas y être pourtant puisque aucune config Ethernet n'est présente...
> ...



Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas ce que cette icône ethernet fiche dans la barre des menus, en ce qui me concerne, je suis connecté en ethernet en permanence (du moins lorsque je suis dans mon bureau), et je ne l'ai pas.

Si tu cliques sur l'icône, tu vois quoi ?


----------



## Maple leafs (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas ce que cette icône ethernet fiche dans la barre des menus, en ce qui me concerne, je suis connecté en ethernet en permanence (du moins lorsque je suis dans mon bureau), et je ne l'ai pas.
> 
> Si tu cliques sur l'icône, tu vois quoi ?



J'ai en grisé : "aucune configuration PPPOE n'a été trouvée"
Et en-dessous "OUVRIR LES PREFERENCES RESEAU"

Je crois qu'il y a bien un bug là :-(
Je vais obligé de réinstaller TIGER


----------



## Maple leafs (26 Mars 2012)

Maple leafs a dit:


> J'ai en grisé : "aucune configuration PPPOE n'a été trouvée"
> Et en-dessous "OUVRIR LES PREFERENCES RESEAU"
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a bien un bug là :-(
> Je vais obligé de réinstaller TIGER



J'ai déplacé la question concernant cette boîte de dialogue dans la rubrique OSX du site.


----------

